# Just wanted to share...



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't post a lot on here but thought that some of you may get a kick out of what happened to me today. 
To give you a little background, I was divorced a year ago. My ex is anti gun. In the last 4-5 months I have purchased a Glock 23, Keltec P3AT, P22, Taurus PT111, Tikka T3 in .223, Ruger 10/22, and a Remington 870. I have also joined the NRA. I have also received my CCL from the State of Ohio.
Anyway, the magistrate found out that I had my carry weapon on me one time when I picked up my children for visitation. She does not think it is appropriate and doesn't understand why I would set such an example. I explained, probably to my detriment to the magistrate that I had a legal carry license and that I carry not only to protect myself but also to protect my children that I love. She went on to say that she wasn't going to tell me I couldn't carry with them because she didn't want in the local paper what was going on in the neighboring towns paper. (I'll have to investigate and get back to you) But she told me that I should really consider what I was doing.
Well, I have and I'm going to continue to do as I have...
In the next week or so when I get a copy of the transcript I'll post up the exact quote from the magistrate.
Does anyone think I should do anything with this or should I just let her continue to spew her anti gun noise from the bench and go on unquestioned?

Thanks for reading.

Oh, I was in court because my ex is going back on our agreement. She did 30 days after the final hearing, and the court has been very backed up. 4 to 5 months between hearings. I love it!


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I found what she was talking about in court this morning. 
http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/article3790.html
I'm going to contact this organization and see what I can do to help.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If it is for your kids, as long as it isn't going to affect anything with you and them, I would let her just keep being noisy and you keep carrying for your and their safety. Saying something could be more painful in the long run. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Carry your gun. You have a _moral duty_ to protect your children that goes far beyond the blithering pronouncements of some petty government functionary.

Besides, the Second Amendment was created to enable us to protect ourselves from authoritarians just like this magistrate.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Keep carrying. But Do. Not. Argue. With. A. Judge.
"Yes, your honor. I will take into consideration what you have said. Thank you for your concern for me and my children."


----------

